
Let's parse - bgray
http://briancarper.net/blog/lets-parse
======
mahmud
Has nothing to do with "parsing", but otherwise an OK personal sentiment.

I have seen this abuse of the word "parsing" yesterday as well. Seth Godin
released a new ebook of motivational posters for the distraught marketer, and
in it they called the act of distilling insight from data: "parsing". That's
almost like calling surgery "internal haircut".

~~~
nopassrecover
Parsing _is_ deriving semantic (I.e. Higher meta level) meaning from basic
data. Just because there is a more technical and focused definition of the
term does not mean this definition is more correct (though admittedly it is
more important in a technical forum). Consider such terms as "rational",
"cache" and "cookie".

~~~
mahmud
Marketers, specially Godin, are hardly technology laymen. I know, because I am
one. Marketing is a quantitative discipline now; they have enough vocabulary
to describe the various stages and strategies for data processing that
"parsing" is hardly an excusable synonym for "mining".

Hell, they even have a rich terminology for _parsing_ itself; ask any marketer
what "scraping" is and they will know exactly what you're talking about.

